# emersione xorg[RISOLTO]

## RockSteady

stavo provando d emergere xorg quando faccio

```
#emerge xorg-x11

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "xorg-x11" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

e va beh visto che e masked faccio

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11
```

e qui mi dice

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the virtual/x11 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers
```

come risolvo???

----------

## Peach

fai come ti dice:

```
!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers
```

semplice  :Cool: 

(del tipo che hai installato xfree86)

----------

## RockSteady

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11 --pretend

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/x11" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree (from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/xft" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184

```

devo disinstallare tutta sta roba???  :Confused: 

----------

## Peach

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11 --pretend
> 
> ...

 

tutta sta roba è solo xfree che blocca, anche se viene ripetuto per ogni pacchetto con cui conflitta!!!

cmq se stai cercando di passare a xorg ti consiglio CALDAMENTE (prima che lo facciano i mod freddamente  :Razz:  )  di cercare nel forum per il passaggio da xfree a xorg... nella sezione tips & tricks c'è un buon howto (che si chiama qualcosa tipo "how I switched to xorg" o simile")

buon divertimento  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=158911

----------

## RockSteady

bene sono passato a xorg   :Very Happy: 

----------

